# "store" or restaurant



## betterled (Jun 14, 2005)

I am in my final semester of culinary school and have a job at a high-end chain restaurant that does steaks and seafood. Am working pantry now and hope to be moving down the line shortly. My concern is that I am working at a "store" and not a restaurant. All items are prepped and portioned by the morning crew and simply heated or cooked. Unless I become a prep person, I will never have a chance to use my knife skills, make sauces, etc.

I would like advice on whether to do my externship at this location or move to fine ding or hotels.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

You could do it there, you'd just have to work it out a rotation that would include doing prep. Going somewhere else has it's advantages, though. You would get to see different ways of doing things; either in the same setting as your current job or in a completely different segment of the industry that you may be interested in looking into. All with no damage to your resume'.


----------

